# Does anyone know where i can find a stop shop for complete labeling of my designer tees?



## QueendomApparel (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can find a one stop shop to handle all of my t shirt labeling needs?


----------



## QueendomApparel (Jul 28, 2010)

I am aware of tagless tees but they are too expensive. Any other suggestions are welcome thank you in advance.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Where are you getting the t-shirts from?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I know of several options, depends where you are getting your shirts and what other finishing you need done and what quantities


----------



## QueendomApparel (Jul 28, 2010)

Not sure, still trying to decide.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

what are you still trying to decide ? What are the specs you need for the shirts ? So you are supplying your own shirts and you need them labeled, or you need to purchase labelled shirts under your brand 
?


----------



## REAMS (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I have a similar question. Once the shirts printed I need a neckline tag sewn as well as bottom hem tag sewn. Packaging would be nice too but not required.


----------



## QueendomApparel (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm still sizing up my options.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

QueendomApparel said:


> I'm not sure I'm still sizing up my options.


So what specifically do you need to know, suppose you had a shop that can do your labels, what questions do you need answered ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

QueendomApparel said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a one stop shop to handle all of my t shirt labeling needs?


What are the total list of services that you need when you say "one stop shop"?

That will help us give you a better recommendation.


----------



## QueendomApparel (Jul 28, 2010)

I need a place that will package the shirt with labels and maybe ship it off. It depends on the location of the company that will be providing the services and just adding up the cost to see what would be more cost effective. Tagless Threads and another place in Dallas is one of the few companies that I know that provide this service. They do the print, remove tags, package it and drop ship it off to your customers. But the expense will cause me to raise my prices which in turn will cause me to lose customers so i am searching for a less expensive alternative.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Try:

:::Nemecorp Screen Printing::rofessional Garment Printing

or:

Services - Contract Shirt Printing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread has several vendors listed: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t129282.html


----------

